# Superior Drummer 2 dll?



## TruthDose (Mar 14, 2010)

I am unable to locate the dll file so I can run it as a vst. There are no scans on what I'm using (LMMS) and I've already searched for it. 

I am using Ubuntu studio if that makes any difference.
Superior was installed to the C drive, which I use WINE to access.

Any idea where it could be?


----------



## Leec (Mar 14, 2010)

On Windows XP it's in my Program Files folder, in a VST folder. That was its default install directory. Are you using the installer from the disc? There's been a couple of upgrades since that was released.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Mar 15, 2010)

Delete system 32 folder










if you want to break your computer...


----------



## EdgeC (Mar 15, 2010)

Usually your prompted to select your vst plugin folder when installing so the .dll can be placed here. Maybe try installing again. Unlike other program installations you just can't keep clicking 'next' you actually have to do something.

I use XP and my folder sits under Program Files and is called 'VstPlugins'.


----------

